# Underground Technical Death Metal



## Decapitated666 (Dec 22, 2012)

Fellow Tech Deathers...

I'm a huge fan of technical death metal and really can't seem to get enough of it all. I go searching on the internet SO much for new bands. Anyone have any suggestions? My personal favorite technical death metal bands are Decrepit Birth, Necrophagist, Beyond Creation, Odious Mortem, Origin, Spawn Of Possession, The Odious, Archspire, Arkaik etc.

Here's a list of the pretty underground ones I already know so we aren't double posting about already known bands...

Abolition Of Impediment
Aboroth
Anomalous
Antropofagus
Atheos
Atlantis Chronicles
Common Grave
Corpse Garden
Cytotoxin
Dawn Of Dementia
De Lirium's Order
Depth
Dysmorphic
The End Of All Reason
First Fragment
Graveborn
Inanimacy
Monumental Torment
Natrium
Nebulous
Omnihility
Ophidian I
Sophicide
Visceral Bleeding
Vomit The Hate

(This might even be a good list for people who are also looking for Technical Death Metal bands! Let me know if you guys find any cool bands to check out! Progressive/Technical is my favorite!)

-Julian


----------



## Maniacal (Dec 22, 2012)

Ulcerate


----------



## Decapitated666 (Dec 22, 2012)

Don't worry, mate. I've got them. Love that band.


----------



## Draceius (Dec 22, 2012)

I feel bad to only know 1 of the above list, these really are underground bands...


----------



## Decapitated666 (Dec 22, 2012)

Haha it's no big deal man. If anything, check all those guys out! All awesome bands! Promote them. They fucking deserve it! If you want some recommendations, let me know!


----------



## Uncreative123 (Dec 22, 2012)

Since you said prog/tech:


Systems


----------



## Decapitated666 (Dec 22, 2012)

Wow man... This is so awesome! Definitely gotta buy this one! This is great! Thank you so much for the recommendation!


----------



## NovaReaper (Dec 22, 2012)




----------



## PettyThief (Dec 22, 2012)

Sinister... not underground so much but I dig em.

*Splattered Entrails? 


Edit: *
Cytotoxin is amazing! Holy crap.


----------



## Uncreative123 (Dec 22, 2012)

Decapitated666 said:


> Wow man... This is so awesome! Definitely gotta buy this one! This is great! Thank you so much for the recommendation!





You can download the EP for free (or however much you want to contribute) here:

Systems


----------



## Decapitated666 (Dec 22, 2012)

Got Splattered Entrails. Good band to just mindlessly listen to because their newer album was pretty standard brutal death. But it's great to just fucking headbang to. Doesn't ask for too much of your attention really.

@NovaReaper - Got Gory Blister but reallllllllllly digging Beyond Mortal Dreams! 

Big thanks! Checking out Electrocution and Chemical Breath momentarily.


----------



## Decapitated666 (Dec 22, 2012)

You guys hear the new Deeds of Flesh that just came out??


----------



## NovaReaper (Dec 22, 2012)

woah when the fuck did that drop??? portals to canaan is one of my most anticipated albums, that sounds pretty sweet!


----------



## Decapitated666 (Dec 22, 2012)

Literally just dropped a few minutes ago hahaha. Saw it come up on my Facebook news feed and felt the need it should be shared here!


----------



## Maniacal (Dec 22, 2012)

Awesome! Thanks for that.


----------



## brutalslam (Dec 22, 2012)

Mindly Rotten


Back Door to Asylum



Also you might like 7 H Target, their album was my favorite album of 2012, kinda slam with some neat tech stuff.


----------



## PettyThief (Dec 22, 2012)

This thread is already full of win


----------



## nostealbucket (Dec 22, 2012)

Tangaroa?


----------



## Stealth7 (Dec 22, 2012)

New DoF sounds fucking beastly!


----------



## Blasphemer (Dec 22, 2012)

Pork Butcher. Food metal.


----------



## Decapitated666 (Dec 22, 2012)

nostealbucket said:


> Tangaroa?



Haven't heard 'em. Let me check them out now!


----------



## Decapitated666 (Dec 22, 2012)

@brutalslam Thanks for the recommendations. I enjoyed Back Door To Asylum. Not too much of a slam fan except for Pathology, Abominable Putridity, Visceral Throne, Condemned, and Wormed (Slam-like vocals I guess? Correct me if I'm wrong!) 

@Blasphemer - Pork Butcher was actually badass as fuck. Didn't think I was gonna like them, but damn! Thank you so much!

Finally @nostealbucket - Tangoroa has some pretty sick grind/technical brutal death riffage, just can't get into the vocals. Thank you for the recommendation though, mate!


----------



## the fuhrer (Dec 22, 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_YauCNkGaC8


----------



## Decapitated666 (Dec 22, 2012)

Don't worry man, I know Defeated Sanity! Stoked for the new album!


----------



## Might-is-Right (Dec 23, 2012)

I've got a few for you...

Hideous Divinity
Chaos Inception
Sarpanitum
Logic of Denial
Symbolyc
Tzun Tzu
Beheaded

If you like those click the link in my signature as well


----------



## mithologian (Dec 23, 2012)

Shameless self promotion


----------



## Decapitated666 (Dec 23, 2012)

@mithologian - Thanks for the recommendations, but don't worry, I've got Ophidian I and Sophicide listed above in my list haha. And shameless self promotion? Don't worry, mate. I've known about you guys for awhile! Have you "liked" on Facebook!

@Might-is-Right - Dude! Ah shit didn't know you were from Oblivion! Just saw your music video come out just like a day or two ago. Brutal stuff. Keep it fucking metal, man! \m/ Anyway, I got Hideous Divinity (New album was KICK ASS), Chaos Inception, Beheaded (Another new album this year that fucking crushed) and Logic of Denial I know too. Checking out the others now! Thank you!


----------



## Decapitated666 (Dec 23, 2012)

@Might-is-Right - Sarpanitum is fucking crazy good, thank you for that! I'm digging Symbolyc the most right now I think. But holy fuck! Tzun Tzu is crushing, mate. THANK YOU, every single band you suggested is great. Especially that Oblivion band... Y'know?  haha. You don't even have to shameless self promote, you guys are awesome! Heading to your Facebook page now to rack you up another like. I'll spread the word!


----------



## darkinners (Dec 23, 2012)

My best pals band actually doing some great technical Death metal

They are only two men band at the moment 
One guy on guitar and one guy do bass + vocal.

These are their demos.
Check them out 



https://soundcloud.com/kin-yiu/hs-demo-1


----------



## Decapitated666 (Dec 23, 2012)

@darkinners - Damn the voice on this guy is pretty awesome. More painful it sounds for the singer the better the vocal is! This is fucking awesome man! Thank you!


----------



## darkinners (Dec 23, 2012)

Decapitated666 said:


> @darkinners - Damn the voice on this guy is pretty awesome. More painful it sounds for the singer the better the vocal is! This is fucking awesome man! Thank you!



Glad you liked it! We are having a party on Christmas eve 
I will pass on your appreciation to him


----------



## mithologian (Dec 23, 2012)

Decapitated666 said:


> @mithologian - Thanks for the recommendations, but don't worry, I've got Ophidian I and Sophicide listed above in my list haha. And shameless self promotion? Don't worry, mate. I've known about you guys for awhile! Have you "liked" on Facebook!
> 
> @Might-is-Right - Dude! Ah shit didn't know you were from Oblivion! Just saw your music video come out just like a day or two ago. Brutal stuff. Keep it fucking metal, man! \m/ Anyway, I got Hideous Divinity (New album was KICK ASS), Chaos Inception, Beheaded (Another new album this year that fucking crushed) and Logic of Denial I know too. Checking out the others now! Thank you!



WHOOPS! cant believe I missed that 

And thanks. 

I didnt see Pavor listed so maybe this would be a nice addition to the thread.


----------



## Decapitated666 (Dec 23, 2012)

@mithologian - Sweet man! These guys are pretty cool!


----------



## Larrikin666 (Dec 23, 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EEZQM1dtPSY

I love these guys


----------



## Decapitated666 (Dec 23, 2012)

@Larrikin666 - Don't worry man! Been a fan of 'em for awhile. When I said underground I meant pretty underground haha. Wasn't sure if Augury fit the definition of that underground, so I left them out. But awesome Canadian bands. Cryptopsy, Beneath The Massacre, Beyond Creation, First Fragment, Neuraxis all fit the "Badass as fuck Canadian Metal" genre haha


----------



## oracles (Dec 23, 2012)

I found this band from Summit NJ, called Xenosphere? Pretty fucking mental, and I hear their lead guitarist is a legend


----------



## Nevertaken (Dec 23, 2012)

I sadly have no recommendations to add, but I want to thank you for creating this thread.

Your list in the OP alone is going to take days to go through.


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples (Dec 23, 2012)

one of my favorites


----------



## Decapitated666 (Dec 23, 2012)

@oracles - Hahaha thank you for posting myself... Haha. We have a better band now. Allograft coming together nicely! 

@Nevertaken - Dude, enjoy. If you need any other recommendations, hit me up, I'm finding new shit every day.

@MrPepperoniNipples - Digging this! Thank you!


----------



## Eptaceros (Dec 23, 2012)

Abhorrent - hopefully Marlon will finally release an album this year.



Anata - different strain of underground tech death loaded with exotic harmonies.



Capharnaum



Disavowed - why did you have to join Necrophagist Romain Goulon?



!T.O.O.H.!


----------



## Decapitated666 (Dec 23, 2012)

@Eptaceros - Know all of them except Abhorrent! Thanks man!


----------



## Eptaceros (Dec 23, 2012)

no problem, happy holidays!


----------



## nostealbucket (Dec 23, 2012)

Decapitated666 said:


> Haven't heard 'em. Let me check them out now!



Here ya go


----------



## Decapitated666 (Dec 23, 2012)

Awesome! Thank so much guys! A very successful thread so far.


----------



## Gothic Headhunter (Dec 23, 2012)

I love this thread.

My Contribution, which I found through Youtube while I was listening to one of the bands in the OP 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&v=ZdPMXI9qVSc&NR=1


----------



## Decapitated666 (Dec 23, 2012)

@Gothic Headhunter - Wasn't sure if they were underground enough so I left 'em out. But thanks anyway! I'm gonna post up some more bands just for everyone. Let's make this thread a bit more kick ass, shall we?


----------



## spawnofthesith (Dec 23, 2012)

This thread is fucking awesome, I have so much shit to listen to and check out now.


They might have a few too many core/djent aspects for this thread, but Ascariasis is a fucking awesome band that I have recently started listening to. Awesome tech riffage


----------



## Dwellingers (Dec 23, 2012)

Die - only one record. Rise of the Rotten. Mixed/mastered by Tue Madsen.


----------



## Decapitated666 (Dec 23, 2012)

More bands for you all! Happy Holidays!

Abnormality
Abriosis
Abysmal Torment
Ad Patres
Archons
As They Burn
Ascariasis
Atheos
Beneath
Bloodshot Dawn
Colosso
The Contagion Effect

De Lirium's Order (HIGHLY RECOMMEND. MUST LISTEN- .44, Autistic Savant, The Aftermath are the best songs for me. Also, they have a kickass Incarnated Solvent Abuse cover! \m/)

DeadSquad
Decades Of Despair
Deivos
Dethroner
Devolved
Die
Dominion
Dweller
Dysmorphic
Emeth
Entrails Eradicated
Evolution Of Discord
Eternal Gray (Super badass)
Fields Of Elysium (Jazz Fusion+Technical Death Metal)
Fleshwrought
Gorod
Iniquity
Kamikabe
Ketha
Kronos
Lost Soul
Lykathea Aflame
Malignancy
Mortal Decay
Natrium
Ne Obliviscaris
Near Death Condition
Nervecell
Neuraxis
Nonsense Premonition
Omnihility
Orphalis
Ouroboros
Over Your Threshold
Reciprocal (Jeff from SFU on bass - Really straight up quality tech death here)
Sarcolytic
Scrambled Defuncts
Seven Daily Sins
Sickening Horror (First album is George Kollias of Nile on drums)
Sleep Terror
Soreption
Subhuman
Symbolik
Thelema
Trauma
Turbid North
Upheaval
The Wrath Of Vesuvius
Yattering
Zonaria

Jeez, that's all I got for now! Keep occupied and keep it metal! \m/


----------



## Decapitated666 (Dec 23, 2012)

@spawnofthesith , @Dwellingers - Hahaha guys I was just typing up that huge list as you two were posting your recommendations so just saw that you guys posted two bands that I put on my mega list I just threw up! Glad we can agree on two more fucking crushing bands.


----------



## Might-is-Right (Dec 23, 2012)

Forgot these guys...George Kollias side project ADE. New album due out feb


----------



## Decapitated666 (Dec 23, 2012)

@Might-is-Right - Fucking awesome man! Ever heard Sickening Horror? George used to play for them too!


----------



## Gothic Headhunter (Dec 23, 2012)

This thread has a disturbing lack of Origin


----------



## mithologian (Dec 23, 2012)

Gothic Headhunter said:


> This thread has a disturbing lack of Origin



I believe he is looking for tech death bands that aren't that well known. 

Here's some more. 

Formless. Pretty catchy guitarwork for a tech death band. Idk if its worth mentioning that one of the guitarists is a chick who deff has chops. 





If you're a fan of obcura's bass work you will dig these guys. Nice to see some techdeath with 8 string guitar work. 



These guys like to mess with time signatures alot. Very reminecent of later Death (Scavanger for example)



Idk if these guys have been mentioned but they're beyond sick.



Cant go wrong with these guys



mouth of a serpent.


----------



## jeleopard (Dec 23, 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h7qrGk_SJNg

?


----------



## Decapitated666 (Dec 24, 2012)

@mithologian - Got all those on the list, mate! Except Formless! This is sick! They have an EP/album or anything?

@jeleopard - Don't worry, got them too! I think they are on one of my lists. But, damn I love Archspire. Got that record when it first came out. BLOWN AWAY.


----------



## Decapitated666 (Dec 24, 2012)

@Gothic Headhunter - Thank you for throwing Origin up on here. I fucking love those dudes. I've seen them live 2 times now. Once on that tour with Hate Eternal, Vital Remains, and Abysmal Dawn. And the next tour with Cattle Decapitation, Decrepit Birth, Aborted, Battlecross, and Face Of Ruin. That show was insane. AND just caught Dying Fetus (For my 4th time) with Malignancy and Cerebral Bore last night. That was such a fucking brutal show. It was insane.


----------



## mithologian (Dec 24, 2012)

Decapitated666 said:


> @mithologian - Got all those on the list, mate! Except Formless! This is sick! They have an EP/album or anything?



GANG IT!! I was to lazy to go back and re read the list haha. And yeah, formless has a three song demo along with an old single and a new one. The newer one will be part of an upcoming full length they've been working on for a while.


----------



## Decapitated666 (Dec 24, 2012)

I'm fucking psyched to hear that because I've been listening to that demo all morning. Super sick stuff.


----------



## Decapitated666 (Dec 24, 2012)

Almost at 666 views! Haha \m/


----------



## Blasphemer (Dec 24, 2012)

Decapitated666 said:


> @Blasphemer - Pork Butcher was actually badass as fuck. Didn't think I was gonna like them, but damn! Thank you so much!



Thanks! That may or may not actually be my TDM side project...


----------



## Decapitated666 (Dec 24, 2012)

@Blasphemer - DUDE! Amazing! I love it! Please keep me updated with it! I love it!


----------



## tm20 (Dec 24, 2012)

Entrails Eradicated


Brain Drill


----------



## Gothic Headhunter (Dec 24, 2012)

Not quite tech death, but two great bands nonetheless


----------



## Decapitated666 (Dec 24, 2012)

@tm20 - Got those dude! Thank you anyway though!

#Gothic Headhunter - Dude, that Prostitute Disfigurement album rules. Have had it about a year now, it's sick. And just started on a bit on brutal slam death. Abominable Putridity has been my favorite so far. "Letting Them Fall..." has been a favorite song for me haha


----------



## traditional (Dec 25, 2012)

The Ophidian Ascension. Find them on Facebook, really good tech death from Melbourne.


----------



## Decapitated666 (Dec 25, 2012)

@traditional - Sweet! Thanks man! I'll check 'em out ASAP!


----------



## gunch (Dec 25, 2012)

Seconding Abhorrent

I didn't see Gorod, Dim Mak, Odious Mortem or Severed Savior

Also fuck yes new DoF


----------



## Decapitated666 (Dec 25, 2012)

@silverabyss - Thought I put them on, except for Dim Mak. Gotta check them now! And dude yeah! New Deeds song is SOOOOOOOO awesome!


----------



## gunch (Dec 25, 2012)

Decapitated666 said:


> @silverabyss - Thought I put them on, except for Dim Mak. Gotta check them now! And dude yeah! New Deeds song is SOOOOOOOO awesome!



Check out Intercepting Fist or Emergence of Reptilian Altars first





SHAUNE FUCKING KELLEY


----------



## ZXIIIT (Dec 25, 2012)

Lord Of War (San Diego)
Syrebris (Los Angeles)


----------



## Decapitated666 (Dec 26, 2012)

@silverabyss - Dude, haha those are actually the two albums I just bought. I got them, came on to SS.org then saw your post haha. Jamming The Emergence Of Reptilian Alters right now.

@ZOMB13 - I've got Lord Of War, checking out Syrebris now!


----------



## Decapitated666 (Dec 26, 2012)

Also, got some new bands for you all!

A Loathing Requiem
Abnormality
Abysmal Torment
Aeon Of Horus
Ageless Oblivion
Dominion
Dweller
Emeth
Fermented Trauma
Logic Of Denial
Man Must Die
Mortal Decay
Stillness Blade
Subhuman
Trauma
Vengeful
Yattering
Wormed
Zonaria


----------



## DarkWolfXV (Dec 26, 2012)

Well i dont know if you can count in Viraemia, because a lot of people know them, but ill go anyway:


----------



## Decapitated666 (Dec 26, 2012)

@DarkWolfXV - I know them, just not such a big fan. A little too much tech wankery for me :/


----------



## Gothic Headhunter (Dec 26, 2012)

OP already mentioned Natrium, but I figured I'd give an example


----------



## Najka (Dec 26, 2012)

Might-is-Right said:


> I've got a few for you...
> 
> Hideous Divinity
> Chaos Inception
> ...


 
damn I check out your band, kicks some serious ass! keep that music coming Sick Kxk


----------



## Decapitated666 (Dec 27, 2012)

Awesome stuff coming up on here guys! Check out *Stillness Blade* as well!


----------



## jeleopard (Dec 29, 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ubiS8oOOVzg

These dudes bring the br00tz too.


----------



## Decapitated666 (Dec 29, 2012)

Fucking yes @jeleopard ! Dude, just found them the other day, real fucking solid record they have out.


----------



## jeleopard (Dec 29, 2012)

Decapitated666 said:


> Fucking yes @jeleopard ! Dude, just found them the other day, real fucking solid record they have out.



And it's FREEEEEEEEEEE.


----------



## bhakan (Dec 29, 2012)

So, since there seems to be an abundance of tech death knowledge here, and a bunch of bands posted, any one know of some tech death stuff with some clean vocals like The Faceless or Cynic? I love the technical death metal riffing and stuff, but I get tired of all heavy all the time.


----------



## Decapitated666 (Dec 29, 2012)

Totally with you on that @bhaken - Ever heard The Odious or Augury? They might fit your interest. I posted "Underground Technical Death Metal" hoping I'd find bands of really brutal riffage but also of melodic clean and clean vocal parts. Cynic is one of my favorite bands of all time. As well as The Faceless. It's damn hard to find bands like them. If you find any. Let me know. Because dude, that would be great to find more like them.


----------



## bhakan (Dec 29, 2012)

Decapitated666 said:


> Totally with you on that @bhaken - Ever heard The Odious or Augury? They might fit your interest. I posted "Underground Technical Death Metal" hoping I'd find bands of really brutal riffage but also of melodic clean and clean vocal parts. Cynic is one of my favorite bands of all time. As well as The Faceless. It's damn hard to find bands like them. If you find any. Let me know. Because dude, that would be great to find more like them.


I actually just heard of the Odious and have been very much enjoying them. I'll have to check out Augury. 

I'm constantly looking for more bands line Cynic, but they're incredibly rare. I just stumbled across this guy. Not really tech death, but there's a lot of Cynic influence in it.
Jules Julio Martinez


----------



## Decapitated666 (Dec 30, 2012)

@bhakan - I know him from Dysmorphic! I didn't know he had this release out though! This is pretty cool. VERY Cynic influenced. Digging this. Thanks so much!


----------



## ZXIIIT (Dec 31, 2012)

Decapitated666 said:


> @silverabyss - Dude, haha those are actually the two albums I just bought. I got them, came on to SS.org then saw your post haha. Jamming The Emergence Of Reptilian Alters right now.
> 
> @ZOMB13 - I've got Lord Of War, checking out Syrebris now!



I forgot to mention that the lead guitarist/vocalist of Syrebris is a chick.


----------



## Decapitated666 (Dec 31, 2012)

@bhakan - Think I found what we've been looking for dude!!!  < This right here. Desultor. This is like Nevermore, Nile, Havok, and Decapitated in one band. Holy shit. Digging the fuck out of this album right now...


----------



## bhakan (Dec 31, 2012)

^That's awesome! Definitely need to go listen to some more from them.


----------



## Decapitated666 (Dec 31, 2012)

Fuck yeah man! Awesome stuff!


----------



## Sammy J (Jan 2, 2013)

Registered purely because of this thread, kudos to the OP for the recommendations - I try to keep in the loop with underground DM but this thread exceeded expectations.

Anyone have any bands similar to Decapitated? Preferrably Organic Hallucinosis era but whatever fits. Closest I know is Soreption, with the stop starty kinda riffs that are catchy - but figured i'd ask you lot too.

For those looking for Cynic-esque bands, check:

Violent Dirge - Craving
Exivious - Exivious
Vuvr - Pilgrimage

For technical death metal:

Serocs
Rivers of Nihil
Recueil Morbide (french TDM - similar to benighted)
Mephistopheles (Aussie TDM - featuring Chalky ex-Psycroptic)
First Fragment (Canadian TDM - just awesome)
Dismal Lapse (Cali TDM)

For awesome grind:

Contrastic
Le Scrawl

Keep the recs coming guys


----------



## guy in latvia (Jan 2, 2013)

Some really awesome stuff on here already! Here's a few I didn't see:

Neglected Fields - all 3 albums sound very different, highly recommended! Here's a taste:



Brute Chant - almost no one has ever heard anything of these guys, but they were a local scene phenomenon back in the day.


Hieronymus Bosch - another incredible band that few know about


If I think of some more, I will post them. Also, if anyone is interested in getting any of these albums, shoot me a PM.


----------



## Decapitated666 (Jan 2, 2013)

@guy in latvia - Awesome man! This stuff is great! Thank you for these recommendations!


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Jan 3, 2013)

Oh wow this is an amazing thread. Double cheers for starting this one. I'll have to look through my old library; lots of EPs, demos, and shit, but people have mentioned quite of few good ones. So, just for input:

Yattering - mentioned already but AWESOME brutal tech band from Poland.
Visceral Bleeding - one of the best brutal tech bands on the planet. Disgorge level awesome. 
Severed Savior - deserves more attention. Unbelievably good chops, but seriously in need of new material.
Sarpanitum - unbelievable potential 
Monstrosity - legendary and known, but the latest record "Spiritual Apocalypse" is outstanding

Some new ones (maybe?):
Centaurus-A
Sickening Horror
The Dying Light
Vale of Pnath
Cognitive
Contortion
Misericordiam


----------



## Hollowway (Jan 3, 2013)

One of the best threads of the year! I love tech death. Prior to this thread I would have said "underground tech death" was redundant, but holy hell, there are so many bands I've never heard of in here! I've got a lot of listening to do....


----------



## gunch (Jan 3, 2013)

Oh my god Monstrosity



If anyone knows sick evil stacked harmonies like in this and Cataclysmic Purification by Suffocation please let me know


----------



## MikeK (Jan 4, 2013)




----------



## FeedMeWithColours (Jan 4, 2013)

Wretched and Vale of Pnath?

Maybe they don't count.


----------



## Decapitated666 (Jan 4, 2013)

Damn guys! This is sick! Gotta say I'm seeing some new ones like Violent Dirge, Vuvr, Recueil Morbide, Contrastic, Le Scrawl, The Dying Light, Cognitive, Contortion, Misericordiam, and Brute Chant! All the recent others I actually found just recently! But I've been finding TONS of new stuff lately! So here's a ton more!

Acheode
Aeon Of Horus
Ageless Oblivion
Antropofago
Chaos Inception
Cortexiphan
Descravity
Desultor (THIS IS AMAZING. MUST LISTEN RIGHT NOW. SONG: The Luxury of Pain)
Dethroner
Ephel Duath
Fermented Trauma
Forceps
Hadal Maw
Haemic
Heretic Soul
Ichor
Incarnal
Invoking The Abstract
A Loathing Requiem
Logic Of Denial
Micawber
Nott
NYN
Sectu
Solipsist
Splattered
Stillness Blade
Subhuman
Symbolyc
The Unconscious Mind

Enjoy!

P.S. - Any bands that were just posted after my last reply that I didn't mention in this response, I already know that band. Trust me, they are all fucking awesome! \m/


----------



## Sammy J (Jan 6, 2013)

Heard Forceps the other night, really quality stuff.

Any of you guys know of the band Condemnation from Poland? I've heard a few tracks and they sound like a Polish version of Martyr or something, really great. Just can't find a link to the full album!!


----------



## Decapitated666 (Jan 6, 2013)

@Sammy J - That sounds pretty interesting actually. Totally gonna check that out.


----------



## Sammy J (Jan 6, 2013)

I just bought it off Amazon - found 1 of 3 copies on there!

If you're interested, here's a link to their website, it has a couple tracks on there that I quite dug:

CONDEMNATION :: official website

Also, the bass player is Novy (ex-Behemoth, ex-Vader, ex-Dies Irae...etc)


----------



## TheFerryMan (Jan 6, 2013)

Decapitated666 said:


> @bhakan - Think I found what we've been looking for dude!!!  < This right here. Desultor. This is like Nevermore, Nile, Havok, and Decapitated in one band. Holy shit. Digging the fuck out of this album right now...




that is some gnarly right there.


----------



## Shub-Niggurath (Jan 6, 2013)

Shameless plug for my band Foreboding Ether. We might be have a bit more "core" than you are after but give you never know...




Also check out some of the bands on our label Subliminal Groove

Ovid's Withering


Ascariasis


----------



## Decapitated666 (Jan 12, 2013)

Okay guys! Huge new list for you all!

Absonant Cadence
Absurdist
Acheode
Achokarlos
Aesth
Alarum
Algol
Annex Theory
Annihilated
Arcanorum Astrum
Asphyxia
Australis
Auticed
Avoidant
Bedlam Of Cacophony
Beheading Machine
The Binary Code
Birth Of Depravity
Blazoned Reverie
Brought By Pain
By The Patient
Carnal Disfigurement
Carnophage
Centaurus-A
Cognitive
The Conjuration
Cosmic Atrophy
Cropment
Cutterred Flesh
Cyaegha
Cyanic
Deadborn
Deadlystrain
Death Heaven
Decimation
Decrepidemic
The Deep
Defect Designer
Dehydrated
Demented Heart
Demilich
Departed
Derelict Earth
Desecrated Sphere
Descravity
Detrimentum
Devius
Diftery
Dire Necro Cerebrus
Divided
Divinity
Dysfunctional
Dysphoria
Eighty Thousand Dead
Elemental Extinction
Elenium
Empirine
Engaged In Mutilating
Face Of Oblivion
Face Of Ruin
Faust
Fleshmould
Fleshwrought
Forceps
Forgotten Silence
Fractured Insanity
Grace Disgraced
Grorr
Hellraizer
Henker
Heretic Soul
Hideous Miscreation
Horde Casket
Hyonblud
Hyperborea
I Am The Trireme
Ignite The Ibex
Incarnal
Infernus
Infested
Infinitum
Jack Slater
Killharmonic
Kitezh
Lumpur
Lunatic Gods
Medecophobic
Mephistopheles
A Million Dead Birds Laughing
Misericordiam
Myopic
Nebulous
Nephelium
Neuromist
Nightfire
Oblivion
Orgone
Parallaxis
Parasomnia
The Partisan Turbine
Pestifer
Phobiatic
Plasmoptysis
Psoriasis
Psygnosis
Psypheria
Putridity
Pyrrhon
Queiron
Recueil Morbide
Regurgitate Life
Savagery
Scattered Remains
Scenery
Scox
Sectu
Separatist
Septycal Gorge
Serdce
Serocs
The Serpent And The Siren
Severed Crotch
Sideblast
Sin Of God
Slaughtery
Solipsist
Soul Cycle
Spiritual Dissection
Splattered
Stealing Axion
Suntorn
Suture
Sympathy
Synapses
Synperium
Talanas
Terminal Function
Through My Eyes
Trepalium
Trifixion
Trigger The Bloodshed
The Unborn Dead
Unbreakable Hatred
The Unconscious Mind
Unmerciful
Unreal Overflows
Vaulting
Vuvr
7th Nemesis
100 Knives Inside
1945

Damn... Well, there you go... That's what I've been getting for the last week hahaha


----------



## Decapitated666 (Jan 14, 2013)

@Sammy J - Just got my order of that Condemnation record in! Have you listened to it yet? What do you think of it?


----------



## Decapitated666 (Jan 14, 2013)

Also, I feel that you'd all enjoy this.


----------



## Sammy J (Jan 15, 2013)

Damn man, super jealous. Mine has not yet arrived, although I know it has shipped.

What are your thoughts man? Do you like it?

I really like the music of Desultor, just not sure on the vocals. Perhaps they just take some time to get used to is all. A bit jarring at first, but musically it's fantastic.

Ill take a look at some of the unknown bands in your list soon and post impressions.


----------



## Sammy J (Jan 15, 2013)

Also, didnt see Deivos mentioned in your list, but im assuming you have heard before?


----------



## død (Jan 15, 2013)

Diskreet?

Phil from Whitechapel doing vocals on that tune.


----------



## Dr. Von Goosewing (Jan 15, 2013)

Maybe not tech enough to be techdeath, but didn't see these guys listed:

Fabricant:
Fabricant

Dystrophy:
New Brunswick Death Metal Alliance: Dystrophy Side | Dystrophy

Stargazer: (not particularly underground, but oh well)
A Great Work Of Ages | Profound Lore Records


----------



## Decapitated666 (Jan 15, 2013)

Hey [email protected] J - I know Deivos - Thought they were too well known though haha

And of course I've got Diskreet! 

- Goosewing - I'll check 'em out! Is that New Brunswick referring to the New Brunswick in NJ?


----------



## Dr. Von Goosewing (Jan 16, 2013)

Decapitated666 said:


> Is that New Brunswick referring to the New Brunswick in NJ?



Yeah it is actually! How come I know about these guys & you don't?


----------



## Decapitated666 (Jan 18, 2013)

@Dr. Van Goosewing - Whoa! That's like... 12 minutes from me!!! Hahaha, that's nuts! The name sounded familiar but I knew I had never heard the band before. Probably saw them on a flyer somewhere. But wow! Small world, ay?


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jan 18, 2013)

Can't be bothered to go through the whole thread, but have Pavor been mentioned yet?


----------



## DaemonRage (Jan 18, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oZuXcbKdqOw wanted the throw my buddy Corey's band "Path To Extinction" out of Calgary, Alberta, Canada into the mix. I'm a big fan of his drumming and they are a new killer group. This video showcases more of Corey's drumming but I'm sure there will be videos up soon on them...


----------



## Decapitated666 (Jan 18, 2013)

@BucketheadRules - Yupp! Already got them!

@DaemonRage - Sweet man! He's a kick ass drummer!


----------



## Sammy J (Jan 20, 2013)

Has Myndsnare been mentioned yet? Quality ITP/Symbolic era Death worship from India!


----------

